# Pacific Star



## Grossartig (Dec 16, 2021)

Currently building a model of the Pacific Star, a liberty ship bought/given to Blue Star after WW2, it is actually the City of Ely, bought/given to Ellermans after the war, built by Bethlehem Steel to the same design, so took the “Liberty” of changing to Blur Star livery. The model is almost 5 ft long and a 5 year retirement project
Davy G


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Spectacular! Quite a project, and it is coming along very nicely! Please keep us up to date with progress.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Lovely! Excellent paint job too! 
Stephen


----------

